# A few things that went out this week!!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey friends!!! I snapped a few pics this week of some items that were headed out to the post. I had quite a few more, but was too busy to take anymore pics!!!!
Just though you might enjoy seeing them!!
This is a matched set of "Steel Reinforced", Red Oak PS-2's and "EZ" Arrow Rest and Takedown Arrows. The were headed to Florida (the far coast to me) for the Husband and Wife who helped us redo our website.

And a little natural PS-1 for another....

Thanks for looking.... hope you liked the pics!!



















Here is how one guy is doing that bought one of my "EZ" Arrow Rests and "EZ" Take-down arrow!!! It made my day to see this video!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great stuff as usual Perry.. i love the looks of those Red Oak PS-2's...


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Where's mine Perry ?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> Where's mine Perry ?


Hehehe Not in this batch...







It's a ways down the queue yet and still scheduled to ship out on Nov. 9th.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Where's mine Perry ?


Hehehe Not in this batch...







It's a ways down the queue yet and still scheduled to ship out on Nov. 9th.
[/quote]

ur one buisy man! keep up the good work


----------



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Where's mine Perry ?


Hehehe Not in this batch...







It's a ways down the queue yet and still scheduled to ship out on Nov. 9th.
[/quote]

Perry! When does mine go out? DONALD WHITE


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Perry! When does mine go out? DONALD WHITE
[/quote]

Hi Donald!
Yours is also in queue and scheduled to ship out on Nov. 9th

*
BTW..... if anyone has any questions about their order you can always reach me by PM or even better at  
[email protected] . Please remember that because of the amount of orders I have, it takes me 14 Business Days from the time payment clears to do the work and ship as posted on my website. Bands, ammo and other accessories usually ship in just a day or two. Thanks guys!!!








*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The arrow sets look tempting. I haven't gotten to that aspect with slingshots.

It all looks good Perry!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Ray!!! They really are a blast to shoot............... Here is how one guy is doing that bought one of my "EZ" Arrow Rests and "EZ" Take-down arrow!!! It made my day to see this video!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you Mike!!! I just love making slingshot stuff!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Dag it Parry! I'm gone for a couple of months and you come up with a bunch more toys! I know what's on my Christmas list!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> Dag it Parry! I'm gone for a couple of months and you come up with a bunch more toys! I know what's on my Christmas list!


Hey Snake!!!!!! Welcome back!!







Thanks friend!!! I would be honored to make some Christmas "Toys" for you and yours!!! I was wonderin' where you were the other day!!! Be sure and check out my new website too.... www.aplusslingshots.com


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Dag it Parry! I'm gone for a couple of months and you come up with a bunch more toys! I know what's on my Christmas list!


Hey Snake!!!!!! Welcome back!!







Thanks friend!!! I would be honored to make some Christmas "Toys" for you and yours!!! I was wonderin' where you were the other day!!! Be sure and check out my new website too.... www.aplusslingshots.com
[/quote]

OH I DID check your new website! That's what I was referring to as far as the toys! I have been traveling all over for work so I haven't been able to hang around. I took My PS-1 with me to Kalispell, MT (mostly a work trip) last week and got a bunny on a friends farm with a .44 cal ball. My first real game with the PS-1. Man I really love it! The bunny was BBQed up that night!

I'm on my way out for lunch to Tap Plastics to get a 3/8" Delrin rod to make a version of your arrow rest. I'm going to cut two pieces; one for the vertical part of the rest and a 1/2"-3/4" piece that I'm going to drill a hole through it to form a tube. I will thread the tube through the paracord to make a horizontal piece of the rest that may make it more wear resistant and slide better. We'll see.

Your arrow price are very good. I've made take down arrows before and after getting the correct cutting setup and the extra inserts and 8-32 threaded rod cut, it adds up quickly. You are also using one of my personal favorite broadheads; they are very durable and easily can be resharpened.

I'm going Archery Beaver hunting in the delta in a few weekends and I will give this setup a shot and try to film and/or take pictures. It should be a hoot.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

SS, that is what I like to hear!!!!!!! Awesome Man!!!!








Your mod sounds interesting, let me know how it works out. I've never had much wear on the para-cord but I'm always up for good ideas!
I'm glad you mentioned your experience making take-down arrows. Most don't know how expensive they are!!! I most likely will have to go up on the price soon because my cost alone for each arrow is $18, and I'm selling them for $25. The ease and speed of using my Bungee Cord System "EZ" Take-Down Arrow is great. I know everyone that travels and hunts will love them!!! 
Please take pics and film!!!!! I want to see you do it!!!!!
God Bless!!! TTYL
Perry


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> SS, that is what I like to hear!!!!!!! Awesome Man!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I tried my idea out and it works. The arrows seem to come off the rest with less resistance and my vanes (feathers in my case) seem to be holding up BUT:

It takes a little work to make.
Is more expensive than a small piece of wood.
If your in a pinch, you could use a twig or even a pencil. 
I do believe the arrow on the paracord is quieter on draw and release.

I am thinking of putting some sticky back fleece or neoprene on the dowel to even make it more quiet. I'm probably over thinking it again.









I'm also going to try this out frog gigging in Los Banjos. Should be fun.









On a personal note; for traditional archery and something like this, I do prefer feathers over plastic vanes. The arrow will stabilize out quicker because of the increased drag. The fethers are lighter so they come off your bow faster, but they also have more drag. Anyway, I like them better.









Thanks again Perry for coming up with something so simple and very effective.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

> I'm also going to try this out frog gigging in Los Banjos. Should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome SS!!! Dont' forget to take pics and video to share!!! As far as the "EZ" Arrow Rest..... I used the K.I.S.S. (Keep It Super Simple) design technique, and I think that's still the best way to go.
Have a great time bro.
TTYL


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

There's plenty more where these came from!!!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

glad to see you posting on the forum again, very nice forks!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> glad to see you posting on the forum again, very nice forks!


Thank you.... it just took me a bit to get squared away.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

slingshots are lethal enough!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee said:


> slingshots are lethal enough!


But the arrows open up a new avenue of fun too


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

A few things are extra tough mckee.









For me it's just another way to enjoy some slingshot fun.


----------

